# Selling Honey



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

We have had a great run for 12 years.. hope for good days to come.
We sell 6 lb jugs for $30,, 3 lb jugs for $20.


----------



## 123989 (Jul 30, 2018)

N


Honey Hive Farms said:


> We have had a great run for 12 years.. hope for good days to come.
> We sell 6 lb jugs for $30,, 3 lb jugs for $20.


No way I will or can sell that cheap.


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

fadder said:


> N
> 
> No way I will or can sell that cheap.


Yep time to up the prices. We have been selling honey for 12 years at the same price. We know we need to adjust it but we do so well and have a huge following / customer base, but I am sure most will stay. We have been working on pricing for a couple of months so almost there. Our buckets went from $210 shipped to $260 shipped. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Fadder, do you have to get all your licenses , permits, usda certifications, inspections & have a designated "clean room" for processing in order to sell to those country stores?
I glanced at what all i needed for here in PA & it started to make my head spin. 

Fyi ive been selling (what little i have) 6oz glass jars for $10ea. Granted thats been to friends & associates so not sure if i could get that price along the road but i hope so.


----------



## ankklackning (Dec 10, 2020)

Newbeek2021 said:


> Fadder, do you have to get all your licenses , permits, usda certifications, inspections & have a designated "clean room" for processing in order to sell to those country stores?
> I glanced at what all i needed for here in PA & it started to make my head spin.
> 
> Fyi ive been selling (what little i have) 6oz glass jars for $10ea. Granted thats been to friends & associates so not sure if i could get that price along the road but i hope so.


Look at cottage laws for your state. Cough cough.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Wow thats....wow...how was i unaware of this. Now i see how the amish get away with everything. 
We have pets so thats slightly problematic, just have to designate a non pet area from what im reading


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

It's also a good idea to wear hair/beard nets if you are processing honey to sell. If someone finds a hair in a jar of honey, it could ruin your sales especially if they pass the info around.


----------



## ankklackning (Dec 10, 2020)

Boondocks said:


> It's also a good idea to wear hair/beard nets if you are processing honey to sell. If someone finds a hair in a jar of honey, it could ruin your sales especially if they pass the info around.


That's scary. 

I mean think about how often people find problems with main stream fast food. But yet people are programmed to keep coming back. But because its something different from the norm they are harsher and more odd. 

I wouldn't want hair in my food either. But I wouldn't punish the person unless there was a good reason for it.  

But I have this relative I told my mom to not eat their burgers because this person insists on cooking it VERY blood RED all the way through and won't cook it right. And when he brought it up he says the burger will finish cooking itself on the plate away from the heat... 

Its kind of not fair that people would eat burgers from this guy and yet worry about a hair in their food. One case is an honest harmless mistake, and the other has more serious problems.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

ankklackning said:


> That's scary.
> 
> I mean think about how often people find problems with main stream fast food. But yet people are programmed to keep coming back. But because its something different from the norm they are harsher and more odd.
> 
> ...


They probably will not punish you by buying an ad in the local paper or posting it on twitter, but they may not come back for more honey either. 
It's really a good idea, the same as processing honey in an environment free from flies.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I have seen many you tube videos of people uncapping and loading their extractors as well as preparing cut comb while wearing shirts with cut-out sleeves. 
The one cutting comb would stretch across the cut comb exposing his armpits exposing his armpits above the pieces he had just cut. It was not appetizing. 

The health dept. of all states would need only to monitor you tube to find all the cases they could handle.

Alex


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Many things, including sausage, are best enjoyed when not seen in the making!


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

The reality is, is that most people on this forum come in two forms-hobbyist with a couple to say twenty hives and produce a up to say a 1000 lbs. a year. These mostly fall under the cottage laws and are self regulated. Most customers buying from this group are looking for raw, unfiltered local honey and as long as the jars look clean, don't really think about the commercial level sanitation and hygiene. The second group are the sideliners and true commercial producers and there is a point where the require plant to process and sell 1000's of lbs. pretty much requires the full all out clean rooms, wash downs and sanitation that rightfully are required by the Board of Health and Ag Department. Pricing can vary from a lot for a pound in glass jars on the side of the road to just a few bucks, if that, in barrels. In short, the hobbyist with 400 lbs. is most likely going to sell their honey for higher prices to people within a few miles of their hives-the bigger guys ship to processors who blend honey from dozens of yards, package in plastic squeeze bottles and sell by the pallet to markets thousand of miles away. Just the nature of the beast, same with all agriculture.

Funny thing is my Son lives in Brooklyn, NY (Hipster) and told me local honey there, from roof top apiaries with say two or three hives can sell for $30 a pound in fancy bottles and the beek can sell all hundred or two pounds produced in their yard in half a day. Then we read here of guys in the Plains hoping that they can get $2 a pound for the 10,000 pounds that they produce.


----------

